# NFL broadcaster John Madden retires



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/30246064/


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey, maybe I'll actually see him around town more now 

Good for him .. He's done well for himself. As an aside, there are actually 2 NFL Hall of Famer's that live here in Pleasanton .. John Madden is one of them.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo & AP:
John Madden is calling it quits.
NBC announced today that the 73 year old Madden has decided to retire.
Madden said in a statement that he still loves all aspects of the job,"but I know this is the right time."

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090416/ap_on_sp_fo_ne/fbn_madden_retires


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Got tired of traveling to games via bus and train I suppose.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HUGE News (to football fans anyway)...

Sad to see him go, and makes me wonder if health issues came into play, especially since this comes so close to the start of the 2009 season.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Need to merge 2 threads on this Doug...


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

I like the comment about the travel. Why did he never fly? Was it a health issue? Ears or something? Or just a phobia?

I always liked the guy's work with the exception of his infatuation with Brett Favre.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

He will be missed, now the big question: who is going to replace him on Sunday Night Football. Let's hope NBC does a better job with this than ABC and now ESPN have with trying to find a good MNF crew! My vote is for Chris Collinsworth.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is another recently posted article about Madden,from Yahoo Sports.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shutdown_corner/post/John-Madden-retires-from-NBC-after-29-seasons-in?urn=nfl,156802


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The league's official site was a little "slow" in regards to responding to the news of Madden's retirement,but they posted an article a few minutes ago.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80fcedbe&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

John Madden is currently 73. With the news of Harry Kalas dieing this past week before a game, maybe Madden realized it's time to start spending time with Family and Friends. If I remember right he took a week off this past season to spend with family. Life is short. You will be missed in the broadcast booth John. But we all understand. Or atleast I do anyway.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

It's about time


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

festivus said:


> I like the comment about the travel. Why did he never fly? Was it a health issue? Ears or something? Or just a phobia?
> 
> I always liked the guy's work with the exception of his infatuation with Brett Favre.


Phobia, IIRC.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

festivus said:


> I like the comment about the travel. Why did he never fly? Was it a health issue? Ears or something? Or just a phobia?
> 
> I always liked the guy's work with the exception of his infatuation with Brett Favre.


Phobia.

Although part of me hates to see him go, the other part is kind of glad to see him retire as some of his adoration of Favre and a bunch of others got really OLD long ago. (Even Cosell didn't carry it to the extremes Madden has.) Hopefully, NBC will not start dredging the sewers (ala ESPN) to replace him, although one can hardly expect NBC to do much based on their recent history (think Olympic coverage.) When Madden has irritated me with some of his boot-licking, have always realized that it could be worse and now, it most likely will be. 

Hope Madden lives long enough to enjoy his retirement, seems like old work-horses like him don't do too well in that regard. Maybe he can keep himself busy with something less taxing now.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Mixed feelings on this one. I never thought his analysis added much to the conversation and (being a Lions fan) his love of Favre was stomach churning. On the other hand, it wasn't a big game unless Madden was on the call. (even better when Sommerall was there.)


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> Hey, maybe I'll actually see him around town more now
> 
> Good for him .. He's done well for himself. As an aside, there are actually 2 NFL Hall of Famer's that live here in Pleasanton .. John Madden is one of them.


Naw, Doug, Al finally found his new GM.  Yeah I know wishful thinking...:lol:


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

- when nbc got the sunday nite deal madden signed a 6 year deal with an evaluation after 3 years....well its 3 years now so he decided not to do the other 3....the super bowl as his last game was not a coincidence.

- chris collinsworth will replace him.

- NBC knew this may happen thats why at the super bowl they gave matt millen a try out as a possible studio replacement for collinsworth.

- yes there was a rumour madden might join the raiders front office in some capacity.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Goodbye,John. Thanks for the commentary and horrible play calls on Madden. I lost many games to your genius play calls.:lol:


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Hurray and cheers!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Pete K. said:


> Got tired of traveling to games via bus and train I suppose.


I guess at least one well paid (I hope, or at least well travelled) bus driver will be looking for new work.

The fact that he did not fly had to make it worse as when other announcers finish a game, they can leave theat night or the next morning and be home by Mid Day Monday. IF he was far away, he might have to go from one place direct to another.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I hate to see him retire but fully understand.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Like him or not, Madden has made a huge impact on NFL programming. Despite his many faults, he was a good analyst and very entertaining. I'll miss him.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Like him or not, Madden has made a huge impact on NFL programming. Despite his many faults, he was a good analyst and very entertaining. I'll miss him.


+1. I know I'll miss the horse trailer thing each week


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

George Bush leaves office....John Madden retires.....Robert DiNero better make a movie or Frank Caliendo is going to be out of a job.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Well now Electronic Arts will need a new name for Madden.

How about Roster Update 2010?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Naw, Doug, Al finally found his new GM.  Yeah I know wishful thinking...:lol:


The San Francisco Chronicle started their "rumor machine" up last week with the announcement of Madden's retirement. 

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/04/16/SPS8173O5H.DTL


----------

